# Cabinet coat = fantastic finish!



## tedrin

I just sprayed out some kitchen cabinet doors with my airless and used a paint called "cabinet coat" by insl-x....I'm not an expert sprayer by any means and the finish is just like laquer...I'm not kidding...It is an enamel water based product...It is now my go-to cabinet finish...


----------



## johnpaint

tedrin said:


> I just sprayed out some kitchen cabinet doors with my airless and used a paint called "cabinet coat" by insl-x....I'm not an expert sprayer by any means and the finish is just like laquer...I'm not kidding...It is an enamel water based product...It is now my go-to cabinet finish...


Who makes insl-x, and what kind of paint is it?


----------



## tedrin

johnpaint said:


> Who makes insl-x, and what kind of paint is it?


 
Apparently Benjamin Moore manufactures it but it is available under the brand name insl-x in other paint stores as well...It is a water base enamel paint...Contains ethlene Glycol. Can recoat is 6 hours....I would dry them flat because they say it levels out like Aura .... Too much applied on vertical surfaces will run....It is a much harder finish than Aura...It feels just like oil.


----------



## NEPS.US

Ill have to try it ...thanks for the heads up:thumbsup:


----------



## tedrin

NEPS.US said:


> .....Ill have to try it ...thanks for the heads up:thumbsup:
> 
> I used a 212 tip and thinned it with distilled water....approx 10%


----------



## johnpaint

Sounds like the old *styrinated paints, these are good, but take a long time to cure. They will also peel back when you remove the masking if you don't do it right away.Almost all paint companies make one of these now, they came out about ten years ago, but there are better paints out there now.*


----------



## johnpaint

But tedrin don't get me wrong they are still good paints.


----------



## johnpaint

One thing I forgot to mention about these paints is that after they cure, they sand like oil paint, they don't ball up like latex.


----------



## DeanV

This is an acrylic urethane paint. I used it before Moore bought them out. It is good stuff. I had a couple quirky batches, so I have not used it as much has I normally would have. It dries hard and fast. Flow is excellent. It will crack over caulk, so watch those corners and give caulk a full dry time, do not push it. I have not compared it to Aura yet for hardness. Its adhesion compared well with Graham, both better than waterborne impervo and both harder than waterborne impervo. 

If you spray a cabinet door flat, run a brush through the door and walk away, all the brush mark flow out and are gone FWIW (just a random test when trying a distress look on a scrap door)


----------



## johnpaint

DeanV said:


> This is an acrylic urethane paint. I used it before Moore bought them out. It is good stuff. I had a couple quirky batches, so I have not used it as much has I normally would have. It dries hard and fast. Flow is excellent. It will crack over caulk, so watch those corners and give caulk a full dry time, do not push it. I have not compared it to Aura yet for hardness. Its adhesion compared well with Graham, both better than waterborne impervo and both harder than waterborne impervo.
> 
> If you spray a cabinet door flat, run a brush through the door and walk away, all the brush mark flow out and are gone FWIW (just a random test when trying a distress look on a scrap door)


So is this more like a dtm?


----------



## tedrin

DeanV said:


> This is an acrylic urethane paint. I used it before Moore bought them out. It is good stuff. I had a couple quirky batches, so I have not used it as much has I normally would have. It dries hard and fast. Flow is excellent. It will crack over caulk, so watch those corners and give caulk a full dry time, do not push it. I have not compared it to Aura yet for hardness. Its adhesion compared well with Graham, both better than waterborne impervo and both harder than waterborne impervo.
> 
> If you spray a cabinet door flat, run a brush through the door and walk away, all the brush mark flow out and are gone FWIW (just a random test when trying a distress look on a scrap door)


I actually had to brush a little area that got messed up by my shirt when I put it on the dry stand...I assumed that I will have to respray it tomorrow after I levelled it out with a brush...I hope you are right!..I haven't looked to see if it levelled out....

One last thing..This paint is only available in off-whites...It is not tintable in darker colours.


----------



## johnpaint

What we are finding out as painters and also paint companies, is that there are a lot of paint films that will work fine and even better than what we have been using for a specific purpose. they all have different properties like how fast they dry and how flexible the remain, what they do over fresh caulking. We as painters are at a good time in history when it is hard to keep up with all of them. This is so much fun finding new paints and what we can do with them.


----------



## DeanV

I told the rep a few years ago they need more bases and quarts, but no such luck so far.


----------



## johnpaint

Try PPG.


----------



## DeanV

johnpaint said:


> Try PPG.


Which product do they have that is similar?


----------



## johnpaint

DeanV said:


> Which product do they have that is similar?


I can't figure out if what he is using is a dtm type of paint, or a styrinated paint, but anyway PPG has a very good urathane DDM paint in quarts any color. It is a urathane and like you said will crack over new caulk, but dries very hard in like an hour.this is a paint that I will start to use more and more over the old styrinated paints


----------



## johnpaint

Do any of you guy's remember a paint that came out a few yesr ago that was a cross between a oil paint and water borne? It went on as a water base and dried as an oil. I used this for a good while and loved it, but they pulled it off the shelves. Man talk about leveling out, it was the best.


----------



## Bender

John have you ever tried Dura-poxy from Kelly Moore?


----------



## johnpaint

Bender said:


> John have you ever tried Dura-poxy from Kelly Moore?


No, is that something you use? What uses?


----------



## paintguy48

johnpaint said:


> Try PPG.


Are you talking about the Pitt-Tech DTM Satin? If so have you used it?

Thanks


----------



## Boden Painting

paintguy48 said:


> Are you talking about the Pitt-Tech DTM Satin? If so have you used it?
> 
> Thanks



I have several times, sprays great as long as you do multiple thin coats and dries harder then latex IMO.


----------



## paintguy48

Boden Painting said:


> I have several times, sprays great as long as you do multiple thin coats and dries harder then latex IMO.


Are you using a airless system or HVLP unit?


----------



## Uncle Caulky

I've used this stuff a few times, once to paint a formica countertop..the stuff really is hard! I agree that it's easy to work with. Remember reading that some were using this as an all-around trim paint. How would you guys compare this to the bm's waterborne impervo? To the aura? The aqua glo just isn't cutting it anymore. Been doing interior trim with the aura with good results, but like how this stuff lays out


----------



## Boden Painting

paintguy48 said:


> Are you using a airless system or HVLP unit?


an airless. It's a bit thinner then latex paint so it atomizes nicely. I've used it to do cabinets, chairs, stairs and metal buildings.


----------



## tedrin

Boden Painting said:


> I have several times, sprays great as long as you do multiple thin coats and dries harder then latex IMO.


 
I only had to do 2 somewhat heavy coats.....I layed them flat on a drying stand and they levelled out flawlessly....It does take a lot longer using my method..If you have the time to do one side a day then I highly recommend this paint...It looks great!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

I also use this for cabinets. The satin sheen looks better than a semi in my opinion. The only downside if their ever was one is limited colors.


----------



## DeanV

Were any of you using this when it was drying with hairline cracks all over the surface or have you had the yellow oxide tint separate out and not mix back in??


----------



## tedrin

No hairline cracks for me..I had it tinted to BM Oxford white..CC30...It is the best product that I have ever used!...I brushed the drawers and they levelled out like it was sprayed!!


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

DeanV said:


> Were any of you using this when it was drying with hairline cracks all over the surface or have you had the yellow oxide tint separate out and not mix back in??


I have not experienced that with this particular product but have with some products in the past. The most recent was perma-white in a pastel. The second coat took care of it though.


----------



## LOSTinDETAILS

tedrin said:


> No hairline cracks for me..I had it tinted to BM Oxford white..CC30...It is the best product that I have ever used!...I brushed the drawers and they levelled out like it was sprayed!!


I could not agree more about its leveling capabilities. I have a 1/2 oz. of retardant added to help out. Are you adding anything?


----------



## tedrin

LOSTinDETAILS said:


> I could not agree more about its leveling capabilities. I have a 1/2 oz. of retardant added to help out. Are you adding anything?


I added nothing at all...


----------

